

Nokia's New Flagship Windows Phone Smashes Pre-Order Records On Orange U.K.* - dannyr
http://www.businessinsider.com/nokia-lumia-800-pre-orders-2011-11
*One contributing factor might be Orange's offer to give anyone upgrading to the Lumia a free Xbox 360.
======
peritpatrio
Can you spot the three magic words?

"One contributing factor might be Orange's offer to give anyone upgrading to
the Lumia a free Xbox 360."

Gaining market share is one thing, making a decent profit is another.

------
EwanToo
Pre-order records _for Nokia handsets_ only.

From the source of the article that businessinsider link to:

"Preorders of the device have been higher than any other Nokia handset"

[http://www.winrumors.com/nokia-lumia-800-breaks-preorder-
rec...](http://www.winrumors.com/nokia-lumia-800-breaks-preorder-records-for-
nokia-devices-at-orange-uk/)

